# αντράκι, χαμαντράκι



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

Στη ροή της υψηλού ( ; ) επιπέδου συζήτησης που διεξάγεται τους τελευταίους μήνες από τις σελίδες των Νέων για την ελληνικότητα, διάβασα σήμερα το κειμενίδιο του Κώστα Γεωργουσόπουλου, το οποίο δεν μεταφέρω στο (μικρό) σύνολό του για λόγους κοπιράιτ, αν και αξίζει να διαβαστεί σαν υπόδειγμα γραφής.  Παραθέτω μόνο την αρχή και το τέλος.

*Τα χαμαντράκια*
Για δύο πράγματα αρχίζω να νιώθω ευτυχής. Που με κάποιες θέσεις μου άρχισαν να ξεσκαρίζουν σαν τα σαλιγκάρια τα μεταμοντέρνα μειράκια και ασύστολα πια να εκθεσιάζονται.
...Και να εθνική υστερία τα Ελγίνεια και να αβάντα στην σκοπιανή εθνοκαπηλία και να θεωρίες μια δεκάρα η βιολέτα τσιγκολελέτα τσιγκολελέτα.
Ο δεύτερος λόγος να αισθάνομαι ευτυχής είναι πως τα χαμαντράκια με συγκαταλέγουν στους παραπάνω εθναρχικούς!

Όπως καταλαβαίνετε, ο λόγος που έσυρα αυτό το κείμενο εδώ μέσα είναι επειδή στα λεξικά ούτε το αντράκι δεν μεταφράζεται καλά καλά. Μόνο στον Σταφυλίδη βρήκα ένα whippersnapper.

Ο Peter Bien, στη μετάφραση του _Τελευταίου πειρασμού_ του Καζαντζάκη, δίνει τα παρακάτω (τα αντιγράφω από την αξιόλογη αν και σύντομη μελέτη που υπάρχει εδώ αφού τα διασταύρωσα στο amazon.com):

—Πόσοι είμαστε; είπε· δώδεκα· ένας από την κάθε φυλή του Ισραήλ. Διαόλοι, αγγέλοι, αντράκια, χαμαντράκια, όλες οι γέννες κι οι αποβολές του Θεού, διαλέγετε και παίρνετε!
"How many are we?" he asked. "Twelve — one from each of the tribes of Israel. Devils, angels, imps, dwarfs: all the births and abortions of God. Take your pick."
...
Αντράκια, χαμαντράκια λαχανιασμένα, ξεπνεμένα...
They were panting dwarfs, imps gasping for breath...

Αποφεύγω να διαλέξω (αν και υπάρχουν) άλλες μεταφραστικές ιδέες από τα συνώνυμα αυτής της σελίδας και, κατά το πρότυπο του γερμανικού από το επονομαζόμενο «Ευρετήριο ετυμολογίας» του rizitiko.org «χαμαντράκι το, ανδράριον χθαμαλόν, ein kleines Männchen», προτείνω κι εγώ για το αγγλικό το εξίσου δισήμαντο *small man*.


----------



## sarant (May 14, 2008)

Με όλο το σεβασμό, δεν μαρέσει η απόδοση του Bien, pas tres bien θα έλεγα. Η δική σου μαρέσει. Στην περίπτωση του αποσπάσματος (αντράκια, χαμαντράκια...) θα μπορούσε ίσως κανείς να βάλει "small men, smaller men".

Μια όμως και άνοιξες λεξικά, πες μας τι είναι και το "εκθεσιάζομαι". Αρχαίο δεν είναι, στα δικά μου κιτάπια δεν το βρήκα, από τα συμφραζόμενα βγαίνει πως είναι κάτι στο οποίο επιδίδονται ασυστόλως τα μεταμοντέρνα μειράκια ή ίσως τα σαλιγκάρια, επειδή όμως δεν είμαι δεν ξέρω.


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2008)

Με τη μετάφραση του Peter Bien και γιατί επέλεξε να ανασύρει όρους από τη λαογραφία, δεν ξέρω τι να πω, έτσι αποσπασματικά που το βλέπω.

Αλλά για το «εκθεσιάζονται» ήλπιζα να 'ρθει κάποιος, να το σχολιάσει και να το εξηγήσει κι εμένα. Τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο είναι δυσεύρετα, «εκτίθενται» δεν θέλει να πει, εγώ ξέρω ότι σημαίνει «τρέχουν από τη μια έκθεση στην άλλη»: _Εκθεσιαζόμαστε τακτικά, τα σαββατοκύριακα συνήθως. Γκαλερί για γκαλερί δεν έχουμε αφήσει. Ενίοτε εκστασιαζόμαστε κιόλας._


----------



## stathis (May 15, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αλλά για το «εκθεσιάζονται» ήλπιζα να 'ρθει κάποιος, να το σχολιάσει και να το εξηγήσει κι εμένα. Τα ευρήματα στο διαδίκτυο είναι δυσεύρετα, «εκτίθενται» δεν θέλει να πει, εγώ ξέρω ότι σημαίνει «τρέχουν από τη μια έκθεση στην άλλη» (_Εκθεσιαζόμαστε τακτικά, τα σαββατοκύριακα συνήθως. Γκαλερί για γκαλερί δεν έχουμε αφήσει. Ενίοτε εκστασιαζόμαστε κιόλας._)


Και μένα με προβλημάτισε σφόδρα το "εκθεσιάζονται". Μεταξύ σοβαρού κι αστείου, μήπως εννοεί ότι γράφουν σε στυλ έκθεσης ιδεών; (Οκ, πιο πολύ αστείο ήταν...)
(Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, όταν ο αναγνώστης χρειάζεται να ανοίξει λεξικό δύο ή τρεις φορές για μια πρόταση της μίας γραμμής, κάποια εκζήτηση έχει η φάβα.)


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2008)

stathis said:


> (Οκ, πιο πολύ αστείο ήταν...)


Το δυστύχημα / περίεργο είναι ότι μου πέρασε κι εμένα από το μυαλό.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2008)

Νομίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται να το λέτε για αστείο. Κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτό εννοεί. Δεδομένου ότι ο Κ.Γ. είναι διαπρεπής φιλόλογος, υποθέτω ότι ο όρος μπορεί να ακούγεται στους κύκλους των σχολείων.


----------



## Gutbucket (Jun 22, 2008)

Είναι τα "homonculus" και "hominid" υπερβολικά εξεζητημένα, one may ask oneself. Or, one may not.


----------

